# 6.8L cummins tractor diesel?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Considering used McCormick MTX150 with 5500 hrs. Nice tractor. Tractor Data says it has a Cummins 6.8L diesel. 
I thought Cummins' diesel was a 6.7L? I have a feeling this diesel is an Italian job. Maybe it's just licensed to have the Cummins name and its an IVECO? 
But what's with the extra 1/10th liter? Is this an engine to be avoided, or is it true Cummins?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Could this be a typing error. according to Farm Equipment Guide the MTX 150 has a 410 cubic inch engine. The same as the New Holland TS series which has the 6.7 engine.


----------

